
Wrong about Japan and Sex - po
http://kotaku.com/wrong-about-japan-and-sex-1450567428
======
po
The original article
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6579294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6579294))
was discussed here, and has now been linked/referenced all over the place. The
original article was _interesting_ but flawed in so many ways. It's absurd how
easily long-form pieces get boiled down into tweet-friendly, linkbait
headlines that are not at all supported by the document they link to. I worry
about the future of well-reasoned analysis.

Good that kotaku picked up the counter-aguments and a few good journalists are
now tweeting out counter-arguments but like the saying goes, a lie can travel
half way around the world while the truth is putting on its shoes.

